

Show HN: Slack for Community Groups (Titanium-Based, Alpha) - gz5
http://getTivia.com

======
gz5
Would like HN feedback on a few areas (or course any area is fair game and I
appreciate any and all feedback):

\+ Performance, responsiveness

\+ Usability, UX

\+ Use cases

Tivia is Titanium-based so I am particularly interested in HN opinions on the
first two items, especially as compared to similar native apps. Thoughts?

The Tivia alpha is an MVP - it is too broad right now - basically the
plumbing. However, next is extending into use cases that are important to
community groups. Ideally, replacing their website, mass email distributions
and mass text messages. Thoughts?

Finally, please be as harsh as you wish, that is exactly the feedback I need,
but known shortcomings that will probably be repetitive:

\+ Security/encryption (WIP)

\+ Address book filter/search (WIP)

\+ Media zoom

Links:

Apple: [https://goo.gl/sIQgQL](https://goo.gl/sIQgQL)

Android: [https://goo.gl/6aqwnA](https://goo.gl/6aqwnA)

Web collateral: [http://goo.gl/cfq1SD](http://goo.gl/cfq1SD)

